# Crying at "chick Flix" does that make me less



## urf (Feb 18, 2017)

I like chick flix. Romance is a fun thing for me. I often cry when I watch something really sad in a movie. Does that make me less of a man?

I avoid "Mad Max" and Chainsaw movies. I avoid horror movies.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Jim Brown getting dusted at the end of "Dirty Dozen" gets to me every time. :frown2:


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I think a man (or a person really) is defined by what he does, not how he feels. Crying during chick flicks, or when a pet dies etc, is fine as long as you are not debilitated by your emotions. 

I cried like a baby when I had to bring my cat in to have it put down - it had incurable cancer. But I did do what I had to do, I didn't ask someone else to do it for me.

I am also emotionally affected by some movies. I think its a sign of empathy, which is generally a good thing.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

urf said:


> I like chick flix. Romance is a fun thing for me. I often cry when I watch something really sad in a movie. Does that make me less of a man?
> 
> I avoid "Mad Max" and Chainsaw movies. I avoid horror movies.


When a tragedy happens, you have to be strong for your family. The balance of that is you need a time when you do not have to be strong for your family, and films are perfect for that.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

Shoot...my eyes well up from some of the movies I watch. I human!


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

I don't know. maybe have your testosterone levels checked.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

urf said:


> Does that make me less of a man?


Yes, unless the movie is "Brian's Song"


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

urf said:


> I like chick flix. Romance is a fun thing for me. I often cry when I watch something really sad in a movie. Does that make me less of a man?
> 
> I avoid "Mad Max" and Chainsaw movies. I avoid horror movies.


Lots of men quietly settle down on their own, hidden from their family, and secretly watch a "romantic" film with a box of tissues.

Nothing to be ashamed of!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes, it makes you less of a man. 

Now go chop some wood you ninny.....


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I seem to be more snifflely when my Testosterone is down. Or as I think of it now when I am suffering from Estrogen poisoning.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

There is one scene which seriously gets to me, to the point of me leaving the room if anyone else is around.

The kids like "A Knight's Tale" with Heath Ledger. Good movie if you've never seen it. Ledger's dad sends him off to be a knight's squire when he was 10 or so, in order to give him the opportunity to have a better life. Implicit is the fact that it nearly killed his dad to do it. 10 years later Ledger returns home to see his dad, who's now blind. His dad's reaction when he realizes that it's his son KILLS my ass. I get a little sloppy just typing about it.

But I can't say that's a typical reaction to any movie.


----------



## urf (Feb 18, 2017)

Mr The Other said:


> Lots of men quietly settle down on their own, hidden from their family, and secretly watch a "romantic" film with a box of tissues.
> 
> Nothing to be ashamed of!


I'm not ashamed of it. My wife and I watch these together. It's a matter of who cries first. 

I have been exploring my feminine self for many years now. I am a man in every respect. I see no contradiction between the two.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

Mr The Other said:


> Lots of men quietly settle down on their own, hidden from their family, and secretly watch a "romantic" film with a box of tissues.
> 
> Nothing to be ashamed of!





urf said:


> I'm not ashamed of it. My wife and I watch these together. It's a matter of who cries first.
> 
> ....


Kinky!


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

No.

Ex loved those sappy movies. I, however, was never able to stay awake long enough to have any emotion one way or another.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

GTdad said:


> There is one scene which seriously gets to me, to the point of me leaving the room if anyone else is around.
> 
> The kids like "A Knight's Tale" with Heath Ledger. Good movie if you've never seen it. Ledger's dad sends him off to be a knight's squire when he was 10 or so, in order to give him the opportunity to have a better life. Implicit is the fact that it nearly killed his dad to do it. 10 years later Ledger returns home to see his dad, who's now blind. His dad's reaction when he realizes that it's his son KILLS my ass. I get a little sloppy just typing about it.
> 
> But I can't say that's a typical reaction to any movie.


I like that movie! 

If you didn't get emotional during movies or even TV shows, I'd have to wonder if you were even human!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

urf said:


> I like chick flix. Romance is a fun thing for me. I often cry when I watch something really sad in a movie. Does that make me less of a man?
> 
> I avoid "Mad Max" and Chainsaw movies. I avoid horror movies.


That's right! 

May I suggest a testosterone booster?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

Mr The Other said:


> Lots of men quietly settle down on their own, hidden from their family, and secretly watch a "romantic" film with a box of tissues.
> 
> Nothing to be ashamed of!


How you know that "lots of men" do that if it is "quietly", "hidden" and "secretly"?


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

tropicalbeachiwish said:


> I like that movie!
> 
> If you didn't get emotional during movies or even TV shows, I'd have to wonder if you were even human!


Lurking in the men's locker room, tropical?? :surprise:


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

blueinbr said:


> How you know that "lots of men" do that if it is "quietly", "hidden" and "secretly"?


It was a wanking joke. It did not really work.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

blueinbr said:


> Lurking in the men's locker room, tropical?? :surprise:


Oh shoot!!! I didn't realize!! 

*quietly tippy toes out the door*


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

blueinbr said:


> Yes, unless the movie is "Brian's Song"


Especially the narration at the end, "Brian Piccolo died at the age of 26..."


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

I tear up a little when Travis throws the rock at Old Yeller. Not cool, bro.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I had water behind my eyes when I watched Hacksaw Ridge

Normally I don't care about foreign soldiers dying, but a combat medic single-handedly carrying 75 of his comrades to safety admist artillery shelling and heavy suppression without carrying a weapon is truly inspiring.






Oops... minus 1 man point


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> I had water behind my eyes when I watched Hacksaw Ridge
> 
> Normally I don't care about foreign soldiers dying, but a combat medic single-handedly carrying 75 of his comrades to safety admist artillery shelling and heavy suppression without carrying a weapon is truly inspiring.
> 
> ...


You upside-down people need to make more movies. Other than Mad Max, Babadook and a fairly decent Red Dawn ripoff from a few years ago, I don't see a lot making it off your shores.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Give it a few years, I'm still in school 

Yup, changing careers 

Just did a storyboard and working a screenplay for one of my assignments ^^


----------



## urf (Feb 18, 2017)

I cry at beauty, music is often very moving, some operas, poetry, the magnificence of youth, nature and the look in an innocent babies eyes. 

I assure everyone that I have more than enough testosterone. 

Is tenderness not a man's prerogative? Is romance only for newly weds? Is the appreciation beauty only for the artists soul. 

I have nothing to fix. I am a happy man. Happy in all regards.

I just want to share my happiness and some of what I have learned over my lifetime.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

The dog's death scene in Marley and Me. 

I pretty much collapsed into a simpering snot nosed pile of tears on that one. Animal death scenes mess me up.

Like when Mufassa died and Simba was trying to wake him up and.....

....um....

...excuse me....


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

ever see the commercial where the guy is in the shower and the wife says he's using her vaj vaj woman soap. next scene he's chopping wood and welding armor, pulling the suv with his teeth.

funny funny funny.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

summers eve..... I just you tubed it.


----------



## Curse of Millhaven (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello! I hope it’s okay for XX of the species to post here. 

I think it’s sweet that you cry during romantic movies and that you and your wife bond over this. That’s awesome.

My husband and I have similar taste in movies (action, horror, foreign, sci-fi, superhero, documentary) and I’m grateful for that. He does not like sappy “chick flicks” and in all honesty… neither do I. 

I had a female friend throw a hissy because I fell asleep during her fav, “Out of Africa” (I couldn’t make it 20 minutes; it seemed like it was gearing up for the boring long haul and I just couldn’t commit to that s***) and one of my best mates (at the time) and I went to see Titanic and he began blubbering at the end right when I started snickering about the Dicrapio-popsicle. He kinda hated me for that. 

I’m an ass****. I know this. But! That doesn’t mean I can’t appreciate sentimentality and romance. Every once in a blue moon my tear ducts start itchin’ for some action and I watch a tearjerker. I recently watched a very sad but beautiful Turkish romance called “Sadece Sen” and enjoyed the misty-eye emotional manipulation. You might like it, but it’s kinda violent in parts.

Some of my most favorite movies are very sad and/or emotional. The Elephant Man owns me and I cry inconsolably every time I see it and my favorite romance is Wings of Desire which is sorta heavy in parts and so beautiful it makes me wistful and hopeful at the same time.

Anyway, I think it’s super that you’re an emotional dude who is moved by music, beauty, and “soft” things, and that you’re confident and comfortable with that. That’s lovely and I say keep your tender sensibilities and stay you.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

Never cried during movies...although I have noticed that for some reason during really sad movies my allergies act up and my eyes water. I think its coincidental. Thats my story....and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## TheTruthHurts (Oct 1, 2015)

As I've aged I've felt a couple of emotions here and there. As a dad I might tear up for a moment in some movies where a child is in distress.

I am moved by music as well - always have been. But it's a happy slightly euphoria and not a weepy feeling.

Afraid to say I'd make assumptions as to your place on the sexual continuum if you openly wept during a movie. And I'd be pretty sure you weren't within arms length of me on that continuum. But I don't negatively judge people at any place on the continuum - after all we need florists, hair dressers and antique dealers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

Oh lordy, OP. You _cry_ at some Operas? I would too if I were forced to sit through that crap.


----------



## Ol'Pal (Aug 24, 2015)

urf said:


> I like chick flix. Romance is a fun thing for me. I often cry when I watch something really sad in a movie. Does that make me less of a man?
> 
> I avoid "Mad Max" and Chainsaw movies. I avoid horror movies.


yes.


----------

